# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh dứa “Ọm Chiếl” của người Khmer - Ẩm thực Sóc Trăng

## hangnt

*Bánh dứa còn gọi là bánh rây, là món bánh truyền thống của người Khmer với tên gọi “Ọm Chiếl”, chỉ có nhiều ở Trà Vinh, Sóc Trăng, Kiên Giang, nơi nhiều người Khmer sinh sống. 



Bánh dứa vừa chế biến - Ảnh: Hoài Vũ
Hiện nay nhiều gia đình người Việt cũng làm loại bánh này để ăn và đãi khách. Tuy cách chế biến ở mỗi nơi có khác nhau nhưng nét đặc trưng vẫn là mùi thơm lá dứa và vị béo ngọt của cơm dừa. 

Để có được những cái bánh thơm ngon độc đáo, người làm bánh phải trải qua quá trình chuẩn bị công phu và tỉ mẩn, nhất là khâu xay nếp, xào nhân và rây bột. Công đoạn nào cũng đòi hỏi phải khéo tay và nhiều kinh nghiệm. 

Dụng cụ để chế biến “Ọm Chiếl” gồm có chảo, rây và bếp lò. Đầu tiên, người làm bánh chọn loại nếp rặt đem xay chung với lá dứa tươi để tạo hương thơm. Nhờ có lá dứa nên bột có màu xanh trông rất hấp dẫn. 

Bột xay xong được đem đi bồng cho ráo nước, để khô, bóp cho thật nhuyễn. Nhân bánh làm bằng cơm dừa nạo, ngào chung với đường và đậu phộng rang giã nhỏ cho đến khi dẻo, khô và thơm. 

Khi chảo vừa nóng lên, người làm bánh bắt đầu rây bột lên lòng chảo. Rải một lớp mỏng cho thật đều theo hình tròn, tiếp theo rắc nhân lên phần giữa của chiếc bánh. Xong cuốn bánh lại thành hình dẹp, trở đều cho đến khi bánh chín. 

Các thao tác phải tiến hành một cách thuần thục và nhanh chóng, nếu không bánh sẽ bị khét. 



Công đoạn rây bột - Ảnh: Hoài Vũ



Cho nhân vào bánh - Ảnh: Hoài Vũ



Úp bánh lại - Ảnh: Hoài Vũ
Muốn tận hưởng vị ngon của loại bánh này, người ta thường thưởng thức lúc bánh còn nóng. Mùi thơm của nếp dẻo pha trộn vị béo ngọt của nhân dừa, đặc biệt mùi lá dứa đặc trưng giúp người ăn có cảm giác thơm ngon, lạ miệng và kích thích vị giác. Càng ăn càng khoái khẩu vì hương vị không lẫn lộn với bất cứ loại bánh nào khác. 

Bánh dứa “Ọm Chiếl” thường có mặt trong các ngày lễ hội truyền thống của người Khmer. Vào các ngày này, mỗi gia đình phật tử thường tự làm bánh dứa để mang vào chùa cúng Phật và dâng cho các sư dùng. Ngoài ra, các gia đình còn làm để ăn, đãi khách hoặc bán cho khách hành hương và du lịch. 



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Sóc Trăng - tour du lich Soc Trang
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sóc Trăng click vào du lịch Sóc Trăng -du lich Soc Trang*

----------


## dung89

Bánh nì nhìn ngộ ngộ

----------


## kohan

Nhìn hay nhỉ. Hấp dẫn đấy

----------

